# NREMT-I99 bridge to Paramedic



## BNB (Sep 2, 2011)

I've looked everywhere  anyone know how Texas is going to do this bridge?


----------



## emt junkie (Sep 3, 2011)

BNB said:


> I've looked everywhere  anyone know how Texas is going to do this bridge?



The new Texas EMS Magizine had a whole page article on the new NREMT levels and Texas.  What I read there States Texas will not be doing any changes at this time.  Texas Levels are set by the State Legislature and they do meet again until 2013.  SO Texas will not change anything until a minimum of 2013.  From what I have heard through the grapevine ( and others please corect if I have heard worng)  that Texas will most likely stay the way it is do to the vast differences in areas from rural to metro and also since Texas is a Medical Director driven state.

I Would recommend look up the latest Issue of the Texas EMS Magizine and read that page I found it very helpful.


----------



## AlphaButch (Sep 3, 2011)

The bridge classes (as well as the Paramedic transition classes) are going through approval processes right now. Depending on when you're cert expires and what level will determine how long you will have to complete the transition class. More info @ NREMT Transition Policy. The bridge works just like the current EMT-I to EMT-P classes (curriculum is slightly different is all). 

I've spoken to TSDHS as well, they doubt anything will change here other than putting into place policies to allow the new NREMT levels to fit in - as being a NREMT AEMT is still an EMT-I here in Texas (there is no change to scope, due to the way our system works here). If you take the Paramedic transition course (none available yet, most likely not until mid to late next year at the soonest), you will be a NREMT registered Paramedic and will be qualified for your Texas EMT-P cert. This info only current as of 08/2011.

Short version;

No change, other than semantics regarding reciprocity.


----------



## BNB (Sep 3, 2011)

reason i ask is, because i expire 3/2012 for my NREMT-I99. how do you think that affects me? i cant seem to find any NREMT-I99 refresher courses anywhere to refresh my cert in the event the bridge doesnt come out in time...


----------



## AlphaButch (Sep 4, 2011)

You should get your normal recertification packet in Nov. I would recommend downloading the NREMT EMT-99 recertification brochure and start getting your CE in. You won't need a refresher course, as those hours can be met with CE (it's all in the brochure).

If you feel you'd rather take a refresher course, I'd recommend contacting schools in your area that teach the EMT-B/P programs, as they may have something that just isn't advertised or be able to give you a heads up on a program near you.


----------



## BNB (Sep 4, 2011)

ive never had to renew NREMT. Can i just sit down in front of computer and do CE like i do for my state? or is it different?


----------



## medic417 (Sep 4, 2011)

www.jonpuryear.com does live online CE.


----------



## BNB (Sep 4, 2011)

so if i sat in on the JP online class, will it fulfull all of my CE requirement or just some of it?


----------



## medic417 (Sep 4, 2011)

BNB said:


> so if i sat in on the JP online class, will it fulfull all of my CE requirement or just some of it?



Contact him for all the info.  I think you would still need ACLS, PALS, and current CPR but I'm tired and sick so I may be incorrect in that.


----------



## BNB (Dec 10, 2011)

anyone heard anything recently?


----------



## usafmedic45 (Dec 10, 2011)

BNB said:


> anyone heard anything recently?



Have you tried taking the advice that was given you the original time around in this thread?


----------



## BNB (Dec 10, 2011)

as a matter of fact i did...i spoke with Max i believe his name is, at the state office in austin. he told me there would be news on this subject at beginning of december. figured i might have been looking or listening in the wrong places and someone might have heard of something. i have tried numerous times to contact JP and he never answers the phone.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Dec 10, 2011)

BNB said:


> as a matter of fact i did...i spoke with Max i believe his name is, at the state office in austin. he told me there would be news on this subject at beginning of december. figured i might have been looking or listening in the wrong places and someone might have heard of something. i have tried numerous times to contact JP and he never answers the phone.


Well, then maybe talking to the person you originally talked to would be your best bet.  Second-hand information on the internet isn't generally the best source.


----------



## BNB (Dec 10, 2011)

ive left him a message. i agree with the second hand info, but on the flip side there is also good info you can find.


----------



## PAFSI (Dec 14, 2011)

*NREMT transition*

I tried to respond with links to the appropriate answers for no "second hand" info, but I need to post 5 times before I can include links, so here is the deal.

Google NREMT transition policy.  You will find that if you expire in 2012, you have till 2018 to do the transition.  You must complete an I99 to Paramedic transition class and sit just the cognitive test which will not be available till Jan 2013.  Since NREMT will not have the materials for a year, do not expect programs till the middle of next year (2012) for the Paramedic Transition.

The new test release dates are:
Advanced EMT June 1, 2011
Emergency Medical Responder January 1, 2012
Emergency Medical Technician January 1, 2012
Paramedic January 1, 2013

From the NREMT transition policy for I99's:
Intermediate/99

All NREMT-Intermediate/99s will have three registration cycles (six years) to complete a state approved Intermediate/99 to Paramedic transition course in order to be eligible for National EMS Certification as a Paramedic (NRP). To be awarded National EMS Certification as an NRP all NREMT-Intermediate/99s after completing the approved transition course must successfully complete the NRP computer delivered cognitive examination.

    Completion of a transition course that is state approved must be validated by attending and successfully completing a course that issues a certificate that has within its title:
        NREMT-Intermediate/99's name
        transition course completion date
        The certificate must contain the following statement: "has completed a state approved EMT-Intermediate/99 to Paramedic transition course.
        name of the sponsoring agency
        signature of the individual responsible for the training

    NREMT-Intermediate/99s must submit an online application, including submission of the application fee (currently $110) and successfully complete the NRP cognitive examination prior to the Intermediate/99 expiration date.

    Intermediate/99s who are unable to successfully complete the NRP cognitive exam by their expiration date will be issued a NRAEMT certification and have 2 years from date of lapse to obtain NRP certification provided they meet all NREMT requirements currently in effect.

    All Intermediate/99s transitioning will have a maximum of six attempts to successfully complete the NRP cognitive exam.

    Any Intermediate/99 transitioning who fails six attempts will be required to successfully complete an entire CAAHEP-accredited Paramedic education program to regain eligibility to apply for NRP certification.

    NREMT-Intermediate/99s who submit an acceptable recertification application but do not include successful completion of a state-approved transition course from EMT-Intermediate/99 to Paramedic will be issued National EMS Certification as an Advanced Emergency Medical Technician (NRAEMT) upon reaching their expiration date of March 31, 2018 or 2019.

    NREMT-Intermediate/99 expires: 	Complete Paramedic Transition by:
    March 31, 2011 	March 31, 2017
    March 31, 2012 	March 31, 2018
    March 31, 2013 	March 31, 2019


----------



## usafmedic45 (Dec 14, 2011)

Hahahaha....looks like I'll finally be getting my disco patch.


----------



## PAFSI (Dec 19, 2011)

So after many emails and searches I have been that the transition courses are not approved to be conducted until April 1, 2012.  Of the States that I am qualified in VA and NC stated they won't have classes till at least May, but they have no dates or locations.  PA does not recognize my EMT-I so they won't have any transition for ALS but they did say that Paramedic and EMT will see transitions roll out mid year.  Texas has had no answers and referred me to the Texas EMS Magazine article from Dec which states soon and addressing it at the EMS conference which was 21 Nov (http://www.dshs.state.tx.us/WorkArea/DownloadAsset.aspx?id=8589959834).  They did discuss the transition on 19 Nov 2011 at the GETAC and addressed issues with possibly changing the names which the State previously said they would not do and reciprocity for people coming with the new program. (http://www.dshs.state.tx.us/WorkArea/DownloadAsset.aspx?id=8589959900) Seems like they still haven't made solid decisions yet, so course may be a while in coming.  South Dakota (which I do not hold cards, but googled looking for info) went as far as saying that the AEMT course is 250 hrs and the transition was 220 hrs, so they would not be offering transition at all for I levels.  I guess since they came up with these changes in 2006, they didn't have enough time to prepare http://207.58.130.31/images/emoticons/rofl.gif


----------

